

Gyrocopter lands in front of U.S. Capitol: political engagement hacker? - neonbat
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32322775

======
neonbat
Could we also just land a bunch of drones there with our complaints? Clearly
it's not that hard. Kudos to the first person to build a drone delivery
service for sending complaints to congress.

------
neonbat
"Delivering concerns to congress? There's no app for that. Better fly by
gyrocopter."

------
MrZongle2
Violating no-fly zones and landing something with spinning blades,
unannounced, in a public area is hardly the best way to deliver your
grievances to members of Congress.

But let's not fool ourselves: if Mr. Hughes had instead taken the Metro and
walked up to the Capitol Building, his letters would _still_ be ignored by his
representatives.

~~~
neonbat
This was on his website. "Let them know you demand an honest government that
works for the people - and you oppose shooting me down. (If you are in favor
shooting me down, call that number, but wait until tomorrow.)"

~~~
MrZongle2
Well, then he is a loon...because the people running the local air defense
system weren't going to take a survey prior to engaging a possible hostile
target when they have only moments to make a decision.

~~~
neonbat
Yeah I just thought it was kind of funny that he included a scenario where
someone would desire to shoot him down.

